

Help, I need somebody - jbrun
http://www.jonathanbrun.com/2011/07/help-i-need-somebody.html

======
peteforde
You'll get a lot more replies from this community if you take the time to
explain what it is you're working on, who is involved and what technology
stack should be expected.

Most importantly, tell us what your unfair advantages are... those things that
give you a leg up on someone else doing it faster, cheaper or better than you.

I find that the background of the founders is incredibly important to whether
the project will actually succeed. That is, if you're going to sell concert
tickets you should have a founder that was a VP at Ticketmaster. If you're
going to ship custom granola around, you should have a founder that
understands food, and another that understands distribution and automation.

It might seem like nobody cares, but you should assume that you're not giving
them enough of a reason to.

~~~
jbrun
Thanks, you're right, and I was hoping people would continue to the actual job
posting linked from the bottom of my post. This one was more of a personal
appeal for partners and passionate product developers and I then have a more
technical job posting on the corporate site - nimonik.ca with the stack, our
history, growth and other information.

Thanks for the comment.

